# Monsterous weird pineapple lime muffins



## erehweslefox (Jul 6, 2016)

OK, so I went to BJ's wholesale (poor man's Sam's club) and I ended up with a lot of limes, as one does. And I have a couple of cans of pineapple from an attempt to make sweet and sour chicken that fizzled, so we get this weird lashed together recipe.

Normally I am better at muffins than this. I am the darn Muffin Man, I even *played* the Muffin Man in my grade school play, I know the song and everything. Well here goes

2.75 cups flour (9.6 oz) I split this between whole wheat and white
1 cup + 2 tbsp sugar (I split this between white and brown on the cup, and use 1 tbsp of maple syrup)
3/4 tsp salt
1 tbsp baking powder
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup milk
1 can pineapple chunks
1 lime, zested and squeezed
2 eggs
1 tbsp cinamon
1 tsp ground ginger

combine all dry ingredients and sift until mixed

zest the lime, and if you have a scary microplane grater like I do, try really hard not to cut yourself, and likely fail. They are the best graters, but they are hungry for my blood.

after the zesting and bleeding process squeeze all juice out of lime, try not to get blood in batter.

beat the eggs, add with milk and oil 

add pineapple

mix quite aggressively. 

Pour into a greased muffin pan, put in an oven preheated to 375, bake for 35-40 minutes.

I'll let you know how these come out in about 35-40 minutes.

Now I have to go put a paper towel or a band aid on my finger.

Best,

TBS


----------



## erehweslefox (Jul 6, 2016)

OK so they came out decent, not great. They were much too wet, so given I use a muffin tin with big cups, I had to turn the edges a little brown to get the middle cooked through. These would have been better in a 12 cup pan vs. my 6 cup big muffin pan.

I'm taking them to work, we'll see how the staff likes them 

TBS


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2016)

If that's your regular muffin recipe + pineapple chunks, you might want to reduce the amount of liquid next time. Pineapple has a lot of moisture.


----------



## blissful (Jul 6, 2016)

> try not to get blood in batter


Excellent idea for a recipe book title, I may have to use that.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 6, 2016)

Agree with GG.  I'm not much of a baker but when I've made muffins with pineapple before, I always drain them well first.


----------

